# air raid shelter



## oldscrote (Jul 19, 2014)

I find quite amazing that even after 70 years these things are still being found.I must admit though that the structure looks a bit more robust than a simple Anderson shelter

http://www.kentonline.co.uk/medway/news/air-raid-shelter-dug-up-19686/


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 19, 2014)

Very interesting thanks.I have had my eye on one at WV4 4LU its right by the road and apart from a little of the entrance showing [soil erosion] its been covered up for a long time, its easily spotted on GE


----------



## Munchh (Jul 19, 2014)

oldscrote said:


> I find quite amazing that even after 70 years these things are still being found.I must admit though that the structure looks a bit more robust than a simple Anderson shelter
> 
> http://www.kentonline.co.uk/medway/news/air-raid-shelter-dug-up-19686/



It's a properly built civilian air raid shelter for me. Definitely not an Anderson shelter. Construction material is similar to an Aux Unit OB.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 19, 2014)

Munchh said:


> It's a properly built civilian air raid shelter for me. Definitely not an Anderson shelter. Construction material is similar to an Aux Unit OB.



Correct. A factory 'pre-fabricated' unit that could be assembled on site to any length/arrangement of the base unit. If one digs into your local ARP records I am sure that other 'lost/unknown' public shelters such as this one will surface. Many, such as this one were associated with schools, large children's homes etc. There was an official booklet, published either late in the war or just after, that gave details of the various 'pre-fabricated' shelters that were produced and by whom - unfortunately I traded my copy some years back as I did not collect 'home front' only 'military' booklets in this official series.


----------

